# wedding dress costing £20-£50???



## lynne192

hey does anyone know where i can get a nice dress size 6-8 for about £20-£50 decided want to lower the budget for my dress but not sure if will be able to get one this cheap?


----------



## katieandbump

There's loads on ebay just put wedding dress size 6 then put it in price order lowest first. 
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/white-lvovy-...em&pt=UK_Wedding_Clothing&hash=item1e5d4cabb7

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/white-lvovy-...em&pt=UK_Wedding_Clothing&hash=item1e5d4cb7de

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Eva-Jordan-C...em&pt=UK_Wedding_Clothing&hash=item335f21b378


----------



## lynne192

thanks hun also put yet another add in gumtree, i have my eye on lovely dress on ebay but its not met the reserve and i don't think anyone else is going to bid against me to get it there :(


----------



## lynne192

most the dresses i have seen are chinese imports and not sure if i want to chance it.


----------



## katieandbump

Well time is on your side so i'm sure you'll find something there's loads of older season dresses going cheap. I think it's a risk if you get it from china or anywhere else in the UK as you won't know what style suits you. If i was you i'd go to dress shops try some dresses on so you know what style that suits you because its usually never the style you think that suits you in the end, then start looking for dresses based on the results, so less of a whim.


----------



## lynne192

yeah i know, i am very nerious person and noone will come dress shopping with me so wouldn't do it alone, hence why doing it online :(


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I would have come with you lol :haha: only if i didnt live sooo far away lol x


----------



## Sofiekirsten

hey sweetheart,

My dress was a chinese inport for £99....just make sure that they have 100% feedback and there shouldnt be a problem :)

:flower:


----------



## louise1302

mine was 96 from hong kong and was beautiful x


----------



## pinkmummy

Also try your local charity shops x


----------



## trumpetbum

Do you have to have it to keep afterwards? Rental might be an option, or someone might be willing to lend you one. I know mines hanging in a dress bag unused since my wedding but my dh and mum won't let me sell it, i'm sure others will be in the same boat. Charity shops are definitely another option.


----------



## lynne192

yeah been looking in the tbh lol been looking for bridesmaids and flowergirls dresses, kicking myself cause other month before we set a date there were all the stuff we would have needed colourwise in a charity shop near me lol typical


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My friend got a really lovely wedding dress from a charity shop for £30 you couldnt tell at all Bargin lol!!


----------



## lynne192

brilliant find. i hope i find something.


----------



## katieandbump

What about this dress on ebay hun?

Item number 250669631186


----------



## GlasgowAngel

Had a quick look for you

ANy these any good?

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/White-Gown-S...em&pt=UK_Wedding_Clothing&hash=item335f56dc2f
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Angelique-La...em&pt=UK_Wedding_Clothing&hash=item2308e45379
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BNWOT-ivory-...em&pt=UK_Wedding_Clothing&hash=item3a5d54602d
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/WEDDING-DRES...em&pt=UK_Wedding_Clothing&hash=item255c48a3e6
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/beautiful-wh...em&pt=UK_Wedding_Clothing&hash=item3f01ca9fc6
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/wedding-dres...em&pt=UK_Wedding_Clothing&hash=item4aa31dec3f
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/beautiful-Iv...em&pt=UK_Wedding_Clothing&hash=item3f01ca86bd
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/sexy-white-w...em&pt=UK_Wedding_Clothing&hash=item3caf5d5ad4


Also have a look here

https://forums.confetti.co.uk/Forums/weddings_sale


----------



## lynne192

thanks hun hhad a wee look been watching loads on ebay lol :D


----------



## katieandbump

Any luck so far or do they all shoot up last minute?


----------



## lynne192

one i was bidding on never meet its reserve so never got it :(


----------



## honeybee2

i really love this.... just an idea 

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Custom-made-...em&pt=AU_Wedding_Clothing&hash=item335f62ba52


----------



## krissie1234uk

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/white-weddin...em&pt=UK_Wedding_Clothing&hash=item4aa3644775


----------



## pinkmummy

There is a lady in swap and sell selling and absolutely gorgeous dress for £50 Lynne!! Here it is!


----------



## lynne192

thanks everyone :D i love the dresses some sadly have ended :(


----------



## <tiny_toes>

this sounds silly but try quizclothing.com, they have lovely long floaty white dresses and i saw a bride at the weeking wearing one :) xx


----------



## tmr1234

my mum is still selling her dresses i put them on buy and sell a few weeks ago but they would need making smaller she will take offers for them 
https://www.babyandbump.com/home-electrical-adult-fashion/360452-new-wedding-dresses.html


----------



## lynne192

i won a dress on ebay last night for just under £36 :D

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320568838005&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## trumpetbum

Lovely. Very similair to my best friends and she looked gorgeous in hers.


----------



## lynne192

thanks got it today, wanna try it on but had oral surgery today so just kinda properly awake but covered in blood so not going to dear try...


----------



## lynne192

i tried it on and..... omg it fits like a dream, only thing wrong is...... my boobs are big enough for the bust so need to ask if i can buy her boobs too lol. joke, need to find a good bra or something... or get it taken in slight :D


----------



## honeybee2

we wana see pics of you in the dress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lynne192

i will try later my OH is here i tried to take pictures yesterday but my little digital camera is really shit! lol and taking pictures on webcam is little hard :(


----------



## lynne192

okay i got some video and pictures of me in dress they are not great but can kinda see x

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDBQp7YwzzM

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/meindress2.jpg


----------



## honeybee2

lynn that fits to a T!!!!! Im sure you can get the bust sorted too!!!

Beautiful!


----------



## lynne192

thanks i think its prett good fit too lol :D


----------



## trumpetbum

I think that's a great fit, I wouldn't take the bust in because you don't want it too tight there. I'd just get some chicken fillets or extra padding. I had padding sewn into the bust of mine but it was a corset style.


----------



## honeybee2

good idea!


----------



## lynne192

lol yeah


----------

